
Ask HN: Is Google's new image CAPTCHA completely broken? - Crazyontap
From time to time I see that I am not a robot captcha which shows a bunch of images - but rarely I seem to able to pass it.<p>It just keeps showing me more and more images and even after verifying 50 cars, buses and crosswalks I still won&#x27;t let me pass.<p>What&#x27;s the point of this thing? It&#x27;s making the web very unusable :&#x2F;
======
mimixco
One thing I've noticed is that if you go too fast, it thinks you're a machine.
Sorry, I'm too human, lol!

Wait before starting it, go slow, and pause between items. That works better
for me.

And yes, it's completely broken!

